# First cichlid tank eva!



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

ok so as the title suggests this is my first time attempting to buy and keep a cichlid tank. my first issue is my aquarium. theres a sale going on right now and i can get a brand new 55gallon for 55 dollars. on the other hand i wanted to buy a 75gallon but the price of the 55 is so tempting its a third of the price of a 75. i know bigger is always better but this dollar per gallon sale is such a sweet one and they only go up to 55gallon :/. my questions are basically can i get away with a 55 or should i not waste my time and just get the 75 like i want if the fish wont be cramped in a 55 im ok but i feel like a 55 is so narrow its tourcher. im stuck between an mbuna tank or a peacock and hap tank. *** been reading for weeks non stop about everything and im ready. the mbunas seem more interesting especially if they have mates. what do you guys think? also my experience with fish is planted tanks. i love aquascaping with heavy plant mass c02 ferts the works but obviously cichlids are a whole new ball game. will i still be able to aquascape my aquarium in a pleasing way to the eyes or do these guys dictate how they want their territory? what is your take on this

75g vs 55g
mbuna vs peacock
can i aquascape a nice scape


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can do a nice mbuna tank in a 55G. I'd hold out for the 75G if you want all-male peacocks and haps.

Mbuna do like to eat all the plants and the ideal aquascape for them is to fill the tank to the waterline with rocks.

For $100 bucks more and a lifetime of use I'd probably do the 75G. Or get a 75G from Craigs List for $75.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Lots of good questions here. I'll try to answer a few.

75 vs 55? - If you have the space, you'll not regret the extra cost of a 75 gallon tank.

mbuna vs. peacock - This one is personal preference. As you say, there is more action in a breeding group mbuna tank. But there are some nice colors available in an all male hap/peacock tank.

Aquascaping with plants - I tried adding plants to my mbuna tank and the mbuna uprooted them all and/or trimmed down their leaves. Some people have made it work, but it's challenging. I think it's a bit easier with haps and peacocks. It's a lot easier to aquascape for mbuna with rocks.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

some quick replies on here  thank you guys i think im set on the 75 like you two said its a better investment. i was actually thinking of doing java moss on my rocks i hear they graze on it a bit but wont fully devour it not sure if thats 100% though. so a sandy bottom with some dark colored rockwork and java moss on them what do you think? and as far as the species i like how the show the mbunas put on but those peacocks have amazing colors :/ im not sure i want to mix mbunas with haps considering i am new to keeping cichlids i know it can be done but theres strategy in there im sure. also you said rock work to the water line? *** never seen a cichlid tank with rocks going up to the tp of the aquarium that actually sounds interesting reminds me of a saltwater reef tank... hmm i cant wait to start this weekend lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A mbuna like a yellow lab could mix with small haps or peacocks in a large tank, but not that many other mbuna commonly work well with haps and peacocks. Are you thinking all-male or mixed gender? Know that hap and peacock females are silver...not colored.

If you are thinking all-male then read the article in the CF Library. I like about 12 individuals in a 75G, all of whom mature =< 6".


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> A mbuna like a yellow lab could mix with small haps or peacocks in a large tank, but not that many other mbuna commonly work well with haps and peacocks. Are you thinking all-male or mixed gender? Know that hap and peacock females are silver...not colored.
> 
> If you are thinking all-male then read the article in the CF Library. I like about 12 individuals in a 75G, all of whom mature =< 6".


yea another reason why i was leaning towards the mbuna is cause both male and females have colors. if i go mbuna i want to do 4 species with each having 1 male & 3-5 females depending on species not sure if thats too much for a 75. if i did do peacocks and haps it would definately be an all male aquarium. i still have a long road ahead since i have to go rock hunting i think that will be my biggest task. cycling my tank should be fairly quick since i will be using established media from other tanks i have. is it possible to get every color in an mbuna tank?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Try hitting up a local landscape place for rocks. You can get large quantities for cheap.



> is it possible to get every color in an mbuna tank?


I'd say no. Red is a color that you really won't find. Some of the line bred Labidochromis sp. 'Hongi' have some very deep orange or red-orange coloration. I do have some Tropheops that have red in the finnage. Green is also a color you won't find. True green at least. Some olive looking fish out there.

You should pick out a few favorites and post back for some further advice on compatibility.

Good call on the 75. The $1 per gallon tanks are cheap and I find them useful for a growout tank. That's about it...


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

OK soooo its been a while but i have my tank setup finally. tank is cycled and has one yellow lab who is about 4 inches. All im missing are my rocks which i plan on getting tomorrow. Now i need help to stock my tank . I did end up doing a 55g for now but will switch to a 75 eventually as thats what i originally wanted.
tank has 3 aquaclear filters equal to 800gph along with two 200watt heaters and a nice sand bed. i plan on stacking rocks nice and high to give plenty of caves.

ok so the must have is ofc the yellow labs... not sure how many but im thinking 3? not sure what the minimum is

species i really like are

Acei yellow tail
Afra (jalo, white top or cobue)
Demasoni (i love these little ones)
Zebras (red or blue)
rusties

i like these on the list and idk how i can combine these or if theyre even compatible. i want yellow and blue in the tank for sure but id like some other kind of color. i also prefer fish with multiple colors or nice patterns not like one solid color like zebras. i hear i should be doing 3 species of like 5 each? but is it possible to do maybe 4 of these species i listed say 3 each?

my favorites are the yellow labs with the acei but id love to have a school of demasoni... the afras are amazing in color i love the patterns as well. i need some help what can i do to this tank to get a nice balance.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Skip the acei until you get the 75G. Three species max. Less if you have demasoni because you need at least 12 of those after removing extra males. Demasoni are the extra work fish.

1m:4f Cynotilapia hara (if you eventually want Demasoni)
1m:4f yellow labs
1m:4f rusties

Or if you want demasoni now, 12 of them and 1m:4f yellow labs.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

delgado4604 said:


>


That's a very nice tank! Is it acrylic?

Here's my 55 gallon with demasonis and labs that DJ and the other mods in the forum help me setup, if you're thinking of going in that direction.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=354873


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Skip the acei until you get the 75G. Three species max. Less if you have demasoni because you need at least 12 of those after removing extra males. Demasoni are the extra work fish.
> 
> 1m:4f Cynotilapia hara (if you eventually want Demasoni)
> 1m:4f yellow labs
> ...


well i was thinking of these

1m 3f yellow labs
1m 3f afra (cobue or jalo or white top)
1m 1f acei
*demasoni

but now that you say to not add acei im not sure about the 3rd species... im not crazy about the rusties not sure if i like them or not lol. i love the 2 first afras i put in my list just not sure which one to go with i hear i cant add both jalo and cobue since they interbreed is this true? what do you think about my ratios and any suggestions on my 3rd species? maybe i can just do the demasoni in place of my acei. im just big on sizing i like to have small med and large center piece fish which was the plan for the acei. im stumped


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For a 55G go with 1m:4f and choose fish that mature <= six inches. One blue barred fish per tank...crossbreeding and fighting. Except for Pseudotropheus, choose 3 different genera.

The sizes are not going to be night and day. Even in the 75G it takes a long time for acei to exceed six inches so you will have years with them being maybe an inch bigger.

Because demasoni need 12 to manage aggression, choose only one species to go with them 1m:4f in a 55G.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> For a 55G go with 1m:4f and choose fish that mature <= six inches. One blue barred fish per tank...crossbreeding and fighting. Except for Pseudotropheus, choose 3 different genera.
> 
> The sizes are not going to be night and day. Even in the 75G it takes a long time for acei to exceed six inches so you will have years with them being maybe an inch bigger.
> 
> Because demasoni need 12 to manage aggression, choose only one species to go with them 1m:4f in a 55G.


Ok i think i have an idea of what i want to do then. So in your opinion which of the 3 afras i like do you think are nicest. Also i cant seem to find females for sale on websites. Only males and unsexed juvies. Is there a way i can buy these females like the blander afra females?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hara have the nicest females and with hara you CAN have demasoni when you get the 75G as your 4th species.

Because sexed females are not widely available what we do is buy 2X as many unsexed juveniles as we want to end up with. For a 50% chance of getting 4 buy 8. Then you rehome extra males as they mature.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Well heres an update i added my rocks and 5 fully grown yellow labs which i got for 80 dollars from a lfs. No odea what i got in the batch but ill find out soon enough. My next purchase will be the 2 acei and ill take it from there im loving the tank so far


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

That looks pretty good I like the natural look. Very natural looking.
I will look good with the fish out and about.


----------



## Leonic (Apr 15, 2015)

I agree, very nice tank  I think you can go higher with the scape.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Leonic said:


> I agree, very nice tank  I think you can go higher with the scape.


Yea u really want more height but its hard to get it higher and have it look nice idk what to do lol


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

delgado4604 said:


> Leonic said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, very nice tank  I think you can go higher with the scape.
> ...


One of those cool backgrounds will do the trick. molded to look like more rocks, without the weight of real rocks.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> delgado4604 said:
> 
> 
> > Leonic said:
> ...


You think? *** always steered clear of fake backgrounds i always felt they look cheap or cheasy. And yea these rocks weigh a ton lol i think ill add more for height when i get my dems


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How about this one?


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> How about this one?


whaaa lol thats a background? i gotta see it from far. also i went through your bucket and wow did you build that multi tank stand? if you did thats an awesome job my hat goes off to you =D>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Regarding the background, the rocks in front are separate and real.

I used a video from Ted Judy's website for the tank stand plans. There is a thread on CF about my build called Four Tank Rack or something like that.


----------



## delgado4604 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok so im back after some trial and error and this is my tank so far what do you guys think


----------

